# ThirtyTwo TM-2 Double Boa Ankle Pain due to J Bars



## keii (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I’m new to the forum and wanted to post my problem. English is not my native language, so I hope I can describe understandably.

I’ve just bought a brand new 19-20 ThirtyTwo TM-2 Double Boa pair online with a pretty good price and rode it yesterday. I had walked around the house about half an hour before riding the boots.

I mainly preferred this boot is because of the heel lift I had with my previous boots. I didn’t have any heel lift issues with TM2 because j bars really tightened my ankle. However j bars gave me incredible pain both inside and outside of my ankle. The feeling is like a burning rather than muscle or bone pain. It was like somone sandpapered my skin and it‘s burning.

I tried the boots with both tightened, loosened, half tightened etc. When I loosen it, burning was low at first but as I ride more, it increases.

I tought maybe I shouId have bought half a size bigger. You know when sizing everyone says your toes should barely touch to the front. My toes are touching the front “more than barely” but they are not twisting in any way. Boots size is 9 and my mondo size is 260-261cm (So boot is even bigger than my mondo) For 32, most people say to buy half size bigger anyway.

I even thought maybe it’s because of the socks. I wore a %65 merino wool socks (they are thin); but I wore these with my previous boots and never had this problem.

What do you guys think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

keii said:


> Boots size is 9 and my mondo size is 260-261cm (So boot is even bigger than my mondo) For 32, most people say to buy half size bigger anyway.


Welcome to the forum.

The biggest red flag in your post is that the size is bigger than your mondo. Even by your own reckoning, you are over your actual and supposed recommended half-size-bigger size. You should be in 8.

So what's bad with roomy fit in boots? Your feet slip around in them, banging and rubbing against the inner boot. The burning pain you are describing sound like your feet rubbing against protruding parts of the inner boots, most likely the j bars. Usually, tightness in the heels feel like pinches on your Achilles heels or some sort of crushing/constricting sensation. Not burning. 

You can get a lot of info and help from @Wiredsport and his threads. Good luck.


----------



## keii (Sep 12, 2017)

thanks for your answer.

actually my feet don't slip. my toes are easily touching the front of the boot . also the ankle and heel are pretty much locked in (maybe even too much locked in). they're not even moving at all.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Have you heat molded the liners yet?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If you say so. Just noticing that your sizing was off and that 'burning pain' sounded like a rubbing issue, that's all.

I thought heat molding, too, but your boots are already 2 sizes too big. Give that a go if you just need a micro adjustment.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It took me over a decade to get my boot fit right. Now I ride boots that are a little smaller than my mondo size. Sizing up at all seems really counter productive to me unless you have specific problems. Your toes touching the front of the boot doesn't mean the boots fit you properly. From my experience, it sounds like your boots are 100% too big. Heat molding can help with that too, as it moves EVA from areas of high pressure to areas of lower pressure. It can fill in areas that are too loose to a small extent. However, nothing beats getting the right size and shape of boot to start off with. These threads can be frustrating to participate in, because no one wants to hear that their boots are too large. They are.


----------



## Jeffreys1001 (Jul 20, 2021)

I have the same problem. I own the 2021 TM2s Scott stevens double Boa. After 6 days or so breaking them in my ankles on the outside are very sore(back foot only) They feel so restricted and are being pressured by the liner! My previous (softer) DC did occasionally Give a little ankle pain but not like this. I’ve looked at my bindings which are a little snug but unsure. I’ve sized down but toes are not squashed. The more the boots seem to flex the worst it is. Tempted to heat mold and pack the ankle out but don’t want to create heel lift. I did fit a high arch foot bed to help with foot pain under arch but will try with original just in case that has caused it!


----------



## keii (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone for trying to help. 

I haven't got a chance to wear the boots on snow after writing here as the season has ended. 

However I tried the boots with different socks at home and walked around like half an hour and the burning feeling wasn't there. I don't know if the problem will persist with new socks on snow. We'll see.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

This will go away as the boots break in if they're the proper size. Sock choice can also help - abrasive thin cotton socks exacerbate the problem.

Source: just spent a week in newish TM-3's hiking park features and a half pipe. Ankles felt raw after the first day, no problems by day 4.

But yeah, in my experience owning five pairs of various models of 32's, they fit exactly at the Mondo size after five to ten days of break in. Anyone saying to buy a size up in 32 is giving you bad advice. If you have to size up to make them fit, they're probably the wrong brand for you.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

drblast said:


> This will go away as the boots break in if they're the proper size. Sock choice can also help - abrasive thin cotton socks exacerbate the problem.
> 
> Source: just spent a week in newish TM-3's hiking park features and a half pipe. Ankles felt raw after the first day, no problems by day 4.
> 
> But yeah, in my experience owning five pairs of various models of 32's, they fit exactly at the Mondo size after five to ten days of break in. Anyone saying to buy a size up in 32 is giving you bad advice. If you have to size up to make them fit, they're probably the wrong brand for you.


^concur...been in at least 5 prs of 32's for 15+ years.


----------

